# Two girls and their stuff Houston



## JacqiKill (Mar 20, 2009)

Two adorable girls can go to who ever buys this setup. They have never bitten and answer to their names. Sugar is an albino and is a little fatty snuggler. Candy is a trim adventurous type gray/brown hooded. I'm only giving them up, becouse I'm having to move out of the country.

and a starter setup $100 set up includes:
One Martins Rat Tower (R-690):
* 24" x 14" x 36"
* Three ramps
* Two balconies
* Full middle floor
* Drop in 2 1/2" plastic pan
* Black powder coated
* Flip top
* Small side door for joining to another cage
2 or 3 sets of pink, black, and gray fleece cage liners.
Dirty liner hamper (reduces stinky for those with out 24hr washer access)
One super big wheel
one small shelf(I have the water on it to make sure there chubby butts walk around)
jingly balls and pom poms
one big litter box
one wooden hutch
plastic nesting drawers
hanging sleeping basket
flat hammock
two movable ramps
dish
water bottle
one pouch hammock
one plastic bendy tube

Modded rabbit cage that's suitable for taking to a sitter or taking rats with on trips.

One hamster cage for emergency(emergency vet, fire, etc.)


----------



## ssjordan24 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, i know your post is from a while ago. I hope you found your ratties an awesome home. I live in houston as well and was wondering if you knew somewhere in the city that sells good quality cages. I am tghe proud mama of 4 babies and they will be needing a new place soon.


----------

